Ask HN: What are your best sources of passive income? - xcoding
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Ask%20HN%20passive%20income%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Ask%20HN%20passive%20income%20points%3E30&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
matbram
Affiliate marketing if you do you keyword research correctly.

I think it's important that most people realize that with passive income,
there is no such thing as 100% passive. There's always initial work or
maintenance involved.

Passive income is more so creating something of value that requires minimal to
no effort by the recipient to maintain.

Aside from some aspects of real estate, I'd have to say affiliate marketing
can be the easiest and best passive income sources around if you're willing to
put in the initial work. It's also a very low barrier to entry on it, so
anyone can do it without a lot of costs.

If any of you guys are interested, there is a really good passive income IRC
chat community to hangout and discuss/collaborate about it.

[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&ui...](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&uio=MTY9dHJ1ZSYyPXRydWUac)

------
brianwawok
My retirement stock account invested in large index funds. I guess my savings
account earns 1% interest also.

Any other source of income I have is not passive. Question people when they
talk about passive income renting out an apartment building. Find out who is
calling the plumber at 3am when a pipe bursts, and ask how passive that is?

~~~
squds
Most of the people who do that seriously use a property management company
that deals with all of that and finding new tenants when needed. Less profit,
but makes it pretty passive if you want it to be.

------
savethefuture
Website hosting and freelancing web design/dev, at first its not passive, but
over time it becomes passive as clients are able to manage their sites
themselves after launch.

~~~
brianwawok
What happens when a site you host breaks when you are out of town or sleeping?
How is that passive?

~~~
savethefuture
Well, good luck finding a 100% passive income, this is close enough for me, I
might spend a couple hours a month with clients. Pretty dang close.

~~~
brianwawok
100% passive income is index funds in the stock market.

A few hours a month may be low work residual income.. but not passive.

------
bsvalley
My house. Can't beat real estate when you're strategically located.

~~~
fdupoo
Asset Valuation is not income generated unless you liquidate or rent it out.

~~~
bsvalley
True. It's actually my saving account.

~~~
gettingreadyhn
what kind of savings account requires maintenance and paying always rising
local taxes? what percentage of your net worth is tied up in your real estate?
what happens when real estate tanks? are you planning to time it and sell at
"the top"?

